# Good Case For T4i Canon



## PhillyCodeHound (Mar 16, 2015)

What is a decent case for  a T4i that can hold an additional lens but doesn't look like a camera bag?


----------



## ronlane (Mar 16, 2015)

There are a lot of messenger bags out there and also backpacks that don't look like it.

Backpacks and slings

Messenger style


----------



## waday (Mar 16, 2015)

My personal preference when I'm out walking around is a sling. Slings make it very easy to swing the bag to your front to grab the camera, then slide it right back. It fits fairly well on your lap, and you get to keep it on your back. Plus, you're not tempted to pack it full of stuff you don't need to take with you--only the essentials.

Take a look through @ronlane's links. I have a few bags; one is the Lowepro Slingshot 102 AW. That or something similar is nicely priced and holds a decent amount of equipment. In my sling, I can hold a body, three lenses (two kit lenses and one 50 mm prime), one flash, and a charger/other accessories. Or, any combination of equipment/accessories of similar size.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 16, 2015)

I use a sling bag and a backpack, depending on what I want to carry with me and how much I'll be walking. I have a small lowepro sling that I use and can carry an extra lens, cards and such in it.

If I am going to be walking a lot or have a lot of gear, I use a backpack because it's easier on my back. The sling works better when I am using my black rapid strap for my camera.


----------



## waday (Mar 16, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I use a sling bag and a backpack, depending on what I want to carry with me and how much I'll be walking. I have a small lowepro sling that I use and can carry an extra lens, cards and such in it.
> 
> If I am going to be walking a lot or have a lot of gear, I use a backpack because it's easier on my back. The sling works better when I am using my black rapid strap for my camera.


Definitely agree!


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 16, 2015)

Camera with one extra lens is probably best the messenger bag. I often use my small Tamrac backpack that holds camera with lens and two more lenses, but it is not so much for constantly pulling camera out and putting it back in.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 17, 2015)

The ThinkTank "Retrospective" shoulder bags don't look like camera bags -- so they don't scream "Expensive camera inside! Steal me!"  They come in a few faded/weathered colors with no logos (at least none that I can see) and they come in several sizes.


----------



## SummersLastNight (Mar 20, 2015)

I use a lowepro backpack, access to the camera gear is from a zipper on the back. So no would be thieves can access your gear while it is on your back. The trade off is that if you need to switch a lens or grab a fresh battery you will have to take off your bag. It has enough room for a light jacket or sweater, some snacks, a tablet or small laptop if you need and room for other smaller items. 

Not a fan of slings as it is very obvious that there is camera gear in it. IMO anyways. I also prefer two straps as opposed to one for comfort.


----------

